# Non fertilisation. Not coping. Again.



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi all,

My seventh fertility treatment (second ICSI) didn't work - only four eggs and none fertilised. I am gutted beyond belief. I turned 35 in November. My AMH is getting lower, I can see by the numbers. I didn't even get the chance to have a failed cycle. I'm sick of letting everybody down. I don't know how to get through this. Things just seem to get worse.


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Violeta just to say I'm so sorry, you are not letting anyone down-you have no control over any of this although I know it's really easy to think otherwise. Take some time to think about what you want your next steps to be and be gentle with yourself-I hope you are getting support. 
Sending you hugs   xx


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Violeta,

Hang in there. Give yourself time to grieve the cycle. I did four cycles (also low AMH):

1st - 5 eggs, zero fert
2nd - 6 eggs, 3 poor embies, neg result
3rd - 5 eggs, 3 poor embies, neg result
4th - 10 eggs, 5 top class blastocysts, positive result. 

The trick for me was changing to a clinic that gave a very personalised, tailored approach.


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

i agree with the other ladies - really do give yourself some time to grieve and deal with how you are feeling - you are not letting anyone down - this is no one's fault and just by trying your doing more than anyone can ask of you.
i see from your signature you have had a really full on year so that fact that you're feeling so crushed is completely understandable but you really need to look after yourself physically and emotionally now before you decide what to do next.

im so sorry you are going through this - it's hateful what we have to go through to realise a dream.

Keep talking on this forum x

i really hope that better things lie ahead for you xxx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry violeta  

i have to echo what others have said, 
whatever your clinic are doing now doesn't seem to be working for you. 

have they given you feedback, are they willing to try different approaches?

i don't have any direct experience myself but i know many on here have turned failures into success after going to places like Serum in Greece and reprofit in Czech republic who are more forward thinking than anywhere else.

i don't know if this is a viable option for you but just wanted to point out it may be your clinics approach thats the problem

I hope you can gather your strength before finding a way fowards 

xxxxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you all so much. We're not making any decisions tonight but my instinct tells me to wait a couple of months and to switch clinics. I'm not confident with my current one. The doctor on the phone to my husband today was looking at my blood results from a YEAR ago, even though I had repeats a couple of weeks ago. Reprofit is one we're looking at, as is Naprofertility in Ireland. We've always wanted to relocate abroad for a couple of months so this could be the perfect opportunity. But not looking at that for at least a couple of weeks. Xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

it might be worth posting on the 'negative cycles and in between treatment boards' to see what others also suggest

lots of ladies on here have had multiple failures and then gone for further testing for things like immune and thyroid issues and had success with extra anti immune meds, is that something your clinic have ever suggested?

I'm no expert but i think many would advise you not to have more cycles until you undertake some further testing. 

all the very best and i hope you find a way forward
xxxx


----------

